# Marietta Open 2011



## krnballerzzz (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MariettaOpen2011

Date	Jul 30, 2011
City	Marietta, Georgia, USA
Venue	First United Methodist Church
Address	56 Whitlock Avenue Northwest
Website	http://www.cubingusa.com/marietta/index.php
Organiser	Chris Tran, David Sanders
WCA Delegate	Andrew Kang


----------



## Carson (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmm...


----------



## ianography (Jun 11, 2011)

Is the venue like that crap one in 2009? I hope not, that was so gross, my family saw a rat in the rafters -_-


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 11, 2011)

ianography said:


> Is the venue like that crap one in 2009? I hope not, that was so gross, my family saw a rat in the rafters -_-


 
No, it is the same one from Marietta Open 2010.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry, don't think I can make the Full Name Open 2010.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 11, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Sorry, don't think I can make the Full Name Open 2010.


 
I'm working on that lol.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 11, 2011)

ah no megaminx?!?
well regardless I cant go  and its close to my house


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Sorry, don't think I can make the Full Name Open 2010.


 
na its jan. 1st, 1980


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 11, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> ah no megaminx?!?
> well regardless I cant go  and its close to my house


 
How come you can't go?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 11, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> How come you can't go?


 
same reason as last year  DCI Drum core international I think(it's madatory for marching band). 
and all other comps are to far away for my dad to agree 
oh well theres always next year


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 11, 2011)

Perfect timing. I got fairly bored of cubing for a while, and over the past week or so I've gotten very interested again. This will be motivation to keep it up. 

Also, if any travelers need a place to crash, I have a guest room and a couple couches.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 11, 2011)

ianography said:


> Is the venue like that crap one in 2009? I hope not, that was so gross, my family saw a rat in the rafters -_-


 
That was a squirrel. They come in during the summer.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 12, 2011)

I love you andrew

Edit: 2 rounds of 2x2 <3! 2 chances to get a sub 4.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay for the two rounds of by 2x2.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 12, 2011)

Is OH a conbined final?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 12, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Is OH a conbined final?


 
Not decided yet.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andrew, you're only competing in 3x3?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Andrew, you're only competing in 3x3?



Yes, I want to just focus on the competition and make it comfortable for everyone. The less events I compete in, the better for me .


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://musicoffthewalls.tumblr.com/post/6499787600/cubing-update-sorry-the-1st-3x3-solve-is-out-of

Click here^^


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hmm, 6 hrs from my lake house Near Paducah Parent convincing time?


----------



## cubekid57 (Jun 14, 2011)

I will most likely come, pretty excited about this because I haven't been to a competition in around 2 years


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Should I be worried about how little people have signed up? (I'm signing up soon.)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 19, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Should I be worried about how little people have signed up? (I'm signing up soon.)


 
Most sign up with a few weeks of the competition.


----------



## blue7777100 (Jun 25, 2011)

defiently will attend please include pryaminx also! my first comp also


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll probably be there because I'll be in TN at the time, so it'll only be a 2 hr drive instead of 9.5.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 26, 2011)

I need to practice my ass off for 3x3.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Do you have to use PayPal to pay, or is there an option to use debit/credit card?


----------



## Carson (Jul 9, 2011)

I may be attending... the in-laws live near Atlanta, so my wife and I may be making a mini-vacation out of it.


----------



## bt9090 (Jul 13, 2011)

Im flying into ATL and I'm going to be there. I refuse to miss a competition in the South, there's just not enough of them.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmmm, Just a little too far from Athens i think.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 14, 2011)

Nonono, you should go.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm pscyhed! Who else is?!


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow... I had no idea one was so close. I'm coming... sub minute here I come! w00t w00t!!!!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 17, 2011)

Will be arriving in South Carolina that day, hmmm, if only i could find a way to make this work.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just registered.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 23, 2011)

One week away!! Seeing as this is my first competition, what can I expect?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Lots of fun.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 26, 2011)

Has anyone heard of any updates?

The website still states that the times for the full schedule are "TBA"...

9AM till 6PM EST is the only times currently given?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 26, 2011)

cuberkid10 you should convince bobo11420 to go she is living in Savannah but doesnt want to drive the 5 hours and have no one to stay with!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 26, 2011)

achilles308 said:


> Has anyone heard of any updates?
> 
> The website still states that the times for the full schedule are "TBA"...
> 
> 9AM till 6PM EST is the only times currently given?


 
I'm still figuring out last minute details with events. I will have a schedule up ASAP.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 26, 2011)

Man, I've hardly improved since last year. I'm like sub 27 lololol. Hopefully I'll do good on 4x4 lol. First time competing in 4x4. Also I'll be selling some of my cubes, so if your looking for anything in particular come up to me at the comp and I'll tell you if I have it (or you can ask me here). Check my YouTube to see what I look like.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone would be selling... I'm looking for a good 4x4 and/or a good 2x2... and I'm curious if anyone has a Lubix Fusion, Zhanchi, Alpha CC, or F-III that I could turn a few times =D


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 27, 2011)

People can try my CC if they want. It's amazing. <3. I'll be the girl with the black hair. 

If anyone is selling a 4x4, I would buy. I don't own one right now. :3


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 27, 2011)

Schedule is up!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh my geez. 3 rounds of 2x2? I am in heaven.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 27, 2011)

I believe the room the competition will be held in is 261-262. It will NOT be the same room as the last competition.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 27, 2011)

You should put signs up for those that get lost everywhere.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 28, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> You should put signs up for those that get lost everywhere.



I will.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 28, 2011)

If you guys need help with setting up earlier, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 28, 2011)

achilles308 said:


> I was wondering if anyone would be selling... I'm looking for a good 4x4 and/or a good 2x2... and I'm curious if anyone has a Lubix Fusion, Zhanchi, Alpha CC, or F-III that I could turn a few times =D


 Well that sucks. I don't have a 4x4 for sale, as I only have 1 AND IT'S ALL MINE. I have 2 2x2s, 1 LanLan (not for sale) WHICH IS ALSO MINE and a V-Cube 2b which isn't for sale but I'll let you check it out if you haven't gotten your hands on one already. It's not to baffling though.

EDIT:
Turns out I actually had a 4x4 like all the way at the back of my cubes. It's an Eastsheen 4x4 (White), so it's not very good. The screws loosen themselves very often while your solving, and it's just a pain to have to tighten them again and again. But hey, if you want it for real I'll sell it to you for pretty cheap.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 28, 2011)

Could you list some Of the puzzles you're selling? (@thumbsxupx)


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 28, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Could you list some Of the puzzles you're selling? (@thumbsxupx)


 
Yes sure! I should have a video up tomorrow of the cubes I'm selling, but for now here's a list.
All cubes below are for sale:

*3x3's*
Haiyan's Haiyan Cube (Black) (not to be mistaken by Haiyan Memory! This is NOT it!) 

Type C II Glow In the Dark (not really, _barely_ glows) From DealExtreme, so pretty bad.

Diansheng (White) Figured maybe someone would want it for modding? Meh...

DaYan II (White) I think this is the TaiYan? I'm not sure, you'll see in the video.

*Other*

Eastsheen 4x4 (White)
The screws loosen themselves constantly, so it is very annoying. Not a very good cube anyway.

LanLan 2x2 Spare Parts (Everything but one corner piece) It's a long story.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh, and I forgot to say that I could sell/trade a Dayan Lingyun to you if you wanted.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 28, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Oh, and I forgot to say that I could sell/trade a Dayan Lingyun to you if you wanted.



Sorry, already have one :/


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, I'm not interested in a white cube =/ Is the Lingyun black? I might be interested in it...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lingyun is black. It's tensioned extremely tight, so if you buy/trade for it, you would want to loosen it.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome! I'll have to test it out!

I'd be willing to sell my Godly GuHong or possibly my Lubix Ultimate GuHong...

I can't part with my Haiyan's Memory, F-II, or my Lubix Ultimate LunHui (my current main).


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 29, 2011)

I will be selling a Black Pillowed Mastermorphinx and a white mf8 square-1. (For trade or sale)


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey, sorry the video's late. But anyway here it is.

[youtube]/watch?v=lq6jx8mAXDk[/youtube]

Um, I embedded properly and I'm not sure why it's not showing up, maybe just my computer, but here's a link instead: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq6jx8mAXDk


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jul 30, 2011)

are you allowed to just watch the competition and not cube? cuz my friend can't cube and i suck soooooooo bad


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 30, 2011)

Do you think there will be enough time for a quick round of pyraminx?


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 30, 2011)

I want to wear my CubeCast shirt...but I'm afraid everyone will be wearing it...LOL. Is it going to be cold in the building?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am wearing a long sleeve shirt just in case. If it's warm, I'll roll the sleves up.


----------



## ianography (Jul 30, 2011)

It's Georgia, it's not going to be cold unless it's winter


----------



## johnrhodes (Jul 30, 2011)

hahah so true. Katie/cuberkid10--how are your magic times now??


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 30, 2011)

Around 1.75-ish. I don't have a stackmat, so I don't know how accurate that is.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 30, 2011)

ianography said:


> It's Georgia, it's not going to be cold unless it's winter


 
Yes I know, but the building can be cold. With the cold thing I wasn't talking about a shirt, I was trying to decide to wear jeans or shorts. I'm going to wear jeans and a "The Varsity" shirt on


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 30, 2011)

Andrew, great competition, thanks for hosting it!


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes indeed. Was a great competition! I filmed a lot...will have some videos up soon! I know I got a 14.xx single of Justin Dang. Letting him know if he's on the forum.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 31, 2011)

I filmed alot too, but you can't really see the cube. But I got my 3.60 2x2 average on tape.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice...Nice. I didn't really get anything of me impressive on film. 3.60 on 2x2 would have been my best solve of the day...lol.

EDIT:
Here's Justin Dang's 14.14 3x3 Single


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 31, 2011)

DYK (Will add more tomorrow)

•Hadleys beard = Good luck?
•Papa Smurf=Good luck?
•A splinter from a table can go up your elbow?
•Someone called me the girl faz?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my god, this was the most exhausting competition I've ever attended.

Good job and congrats to everyone.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, results were up fast. :0


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 31, 2011)

That was an amazing event! I had a ton of fun and got a new personal best!!! 

I'm already planning for next years!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you have the scrambles for Round 2 of 2x2?


----------



## bt9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone have any video footage from any of the BLD solves. I didn't get anyone to film them, unfortunately.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think Grayson might have gotten your last one.


----------



## bt9090 (Aug 1, 2011)

Which of course I DNF


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, I got that last one, but as you said, it was DNF. Unless you want me to post that I won't, haha.

BTW, do you think I should make a thread where all the vids from Marietta Open 2011 can be posted, or should I just post them here? I'm thinkin' bout making a thread where everyone can post. What do you guys think?


----------



## bt9090 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think on here is fine, but that's just me. Do whatev you want, lol.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea, probably here. I think the others on the forum would get mad to see a new competition video thread pop up.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 3, 2011)

FYI: A ton of people asked me what 2x2 method I used to set the 3.60 average. Its ORTEGA. Sub-4 is 100% possible.


----------

